# Advice on spinning setup?



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

I live in the Fort Pierce area and have just gotten into surf fishing in the winter time. I was told that casting gear was the way to go and invested in a nice rod/reel setup. Don’t get me wrong I have caught fish with this rig (pompano and whiting) but not as much as my buddies who can cast further than me even though I am bigger and as strong. It is my fear of backlashing or my thump slipping on the spool that has me holding back the power. It happens far too often. After this morning, I’m over it and want to go back to spinner gear. 

In this area there is an outside sandbar that I am told I need to be able to get too. Not on all days but many days they are just inside, on, or just outside that sandbar (I am told). Right or wrong, getting to that sandbar has become my goal. I’m guessing that sandbar is about 100 yards out depending on tide, etc. That sandbar seems common to beaches from vero to stuart. I know it moves but I’m using 100 yards as my goal. 

I grew up in Fla fishing and have grown up with spinning gear and that is what I use inshore and nearshore. It’s what I know and like. I want to use spinning gear for the long distance surf fishing as well. While cruising the web I found youtubes by 311Pope. (I would love to charter that guy for the day as a surf fishing guide.) Anyways he uses spinning gear and he is a commercial pompano fisherman so I know it can be done. You can’t buy the gear he uses as it is not made any longer. 

What I don’t know is the best gear to purchase and the best beach cast to use with spinning gear so I can forget casting and just fish without concern that I am going to have to buy yet another spool of line. haha. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You will get lots of advice but here's my two cents....

Rod - CPS 13' 3-6 spinning. The 13' 3-6 is my number one seller and the Florida pompano market is the reason why. Casts far and has exceptional bite detection.

Reel - Akios Scora 80. It has the long cast spool design you want and a price that won't break the bank.

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy farmer stuff is what I was going to reccomend. Some people like to use a breakaway canon instead of finger to hold your line when casting. Braid works well as you can get 20lb braid with a diameter of 6lb mono. learn to how use a shock line. All this info can be found on this site in detail. Also tommy farmer has U tube videos on how to do the Hatteras Cast. Check that out too.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I feel ya on the spinning gear. I love spinning but I am trying to find a convo that I can start and grow with for distance. I currently have a bunch of first gen penn battle reel 4-6k which I mainly use but Christmas was good and my father hooked me up with a stella 6000 swhg with a g loomis 1226c 10.5' surf rod. The penn reels are great moderate to beginner reels. My penn 4k has gotten 25" drum, stripers, and blues no problem. I guess the main thing you would have to look at is what kind of fish will you mainly be targeting. Then paired with budget and personal preferences....viola. The penn reels where the first ones I have bought getting back into fishing 3 yrs ago with a minimal budget. A penn battle 5k with a 10" penn prevail will serve you quite nicely IMHO. The rod is rated for 1-5 oz and has plenty of backbone. Comes in single and two piece. Setup should run you about 200. Probably less since they released the battle 2. I would not suggest using it for tog fishing but for most other applications it should preform quite adequately. Battle reels come braid ready but the nice large spool holds a good amount of mono as well. It's sturdy but will require a degree of maintenance respectively. If your using a convo try dialing up the brakes and let the thumb off. Trust in the reel of its has brakes that is.


----------



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

Tommy said:


> You will get lots of advice but here's my two cents....
> 
> Rod - CPS 13' 3-6 spinning. The 13' 3-6 is my number one seller and the Florida pompano market is the reason why. Casts far and has exceptional bite detection.
> 
> ...


Ummm your two cents are worth a LOT more than two cents my friend. LOL. I was thinking of that combo too as I already have the same rod in conventional (love the rod) and have an akios conventional reel. Great quality combo, smooth, no complaints about the equipment. I'm just not enjoying the fishing part as much as I would like because I'm so focused on the casting part. Does that make sense? (I can see though how that would be a great quest in itself) I just want to catch fish not see how far I can cast it but that being said I'm not getting the distance I need to reach the further fish for fear of blowing up the reel which I did 2 more times this morning. 

I found a quote from Neil Mackellow in an article from Jacksonville.com that said "The multiplier reel (conventional) only becomes more effective once you're past about 450 feet, or a football field and-a-half." Not sure if that's true but I figure 125 yards is all I will ever need to cast to catch all the fish I want. I figure now, without actually measuring it off, that I’m casting about 80 yards.” What my friends tell me anyways. I think if I felt more “secure” about not blowing things up I could put more power into the stroke than I do now. I definitely hold back. 

I left a message at CCP to discuss some questions I have about the spinning equipment but I’m leaning in that direction. 
(I have watched many of your videos on youtube. Great stuff! Including the comparison you did between the spinning and conventional setup for distance. You seemed to really like the 3rd option you threw. How does the CPS rod and Akios reel compare to that?)


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Questforfish,

Like the name. That's what we all do. 

You will like Tommy's rods ,(I have 2), and spinning sounds like what you are most confident and comfortable. (I have more spinners than conventional myself).

You have to have confidence in the rod, reel, line, rig, sinker, location.... you get the message. Confidence and comfort often go hand in hand. You will get more from your equipment when you have confidence to use them to their fullest.

If casting further is what you're after, I doubt you will find spinners will out distance conventionals on a similar length rod, (braid on spinning them close but then again....it's braid). The best suggestion if you are looking for more distance is to take a lesson from a pro. 

More importantly, get some of each, try em. Have fun and go fishing!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> You will get lots of advice but here's my two cents....


Tommy, I "see" your 2 cents and "raise" you 2 cents . . . LOL !

Quest4fish, do yourself a "favor" and take a "road trip" to NC to pick up the rod directly from Tommy and get a couple of casting lessons from him, while you're there . . . Then, when you return to FL, you should be able to "blow away" your fishing buddies !

Tight Lines !


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

All great advice so allow me to add a little more. Using the gear you have now if you are casting say 80 yards using 15lb mono try switching to 20lb braid. That move alone can put you over 100 yards. Start with a 150 yard spool and if you like it and its working buy a 300 yard spool. At the cheapest you're out 15-20 dollars. Then save your money, upgrade to the combo that was suggested, and take some lessons. Oh 1 other thing if you're not already using one look into shockleaders.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Quest4fish. One more thing. You mentioned hiring a surf guide. Since you are in FL. if you are serious (while it's not Jerry, aka 311pope), you can enlist Noel Kuhn from Jacksonville. He can also help you tremendously with casting technique and even gear recommendations. http://www.thesurfangler.com He is Highly recommended. Also from Jacksonville is Larry Finch. Both good folks and excellent guides


----------



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

markedwards said:


> All great advice so allow me to add a little more. Using the gear you have now if you are casting say 80 yards using 15lb mono try switching to 20lb braid. That move alone can put you over 100 yards. Start with a 150 yard spool and if you like it and its working buy a 300 yard spool. At the cheapest you're out 15-20 dollars. Then save your money, upgrade to the combo that was suggested, and take some lessons. Oh 1 other thing if you're not already using one look into shockleaders.


Thanks! I hadn't put braid on my casting reel as I was advised not to do that. Maybe I should try it? I do use a shock leader. Abt 20' of 30#. Never had that break. I think lessons are a good idea. Hard to get away but maybe I just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I will look into that or Tommy Farmer for sure. I think a lesson is a good idea.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

quest4fish said:


> Thanks for the info. I will look into that or Tommy Farmer for sure. I think a lesson is a good idea.


Advice on conventional over 450' may be for good tournaments but not off the beach. Spinners are real popular for lures and weights around 4oz or less. After that a conventional is used by most everyone. Newer conventional reels with brake blocks and magnets are not that hard to control.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

markedwards said:


> All great advice so allow me to add a little more. Using the gear you have now if you are casting say 80 yards using 15lb mono try switching to 20lb braid. That move alone can put you over 100 yards. Start with a 150 yard spool and if you like it and its working buy a 300 yard spool. At the cheapest you're out 15-20 dollars. Then save your money, upgrade to the combo that was suggested, and take some lessons. Oh 1 other thing if you're not already using one look into shockleaders.



Quest4Fish,

In case the name "Mark Edwards" doesn't "ring a bell" with you, he is a national casting champion who uses spinning gear in competition against casters using conventional reels. I believe that he has thrown in excess of 750 ft ( 250 yds ) in competition. He definitely knows what he's talking about !
*
http://www.in-fisherman.com/catfish/long-distance-catfish-beyond-the-green-monster/*

Tight Lines !


----------



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Quest4Fish,
> 
> In case the name "Mark Edwards" doesn't "ring a bell" with you, he is a national casting champion who uses spinning gear in competition against casters using conventional reels. I believe that he has thrown in excess of 750 ft ( 250 yds ) in competition. He definitely knows what he's talking about !
> *
> ...


Thank you! Sorry the name did not ring a bell but after reading the article it does now. Great article and thanks for sending. So attaining 100-125 yard distance with a 4-5 ounce sinker and a 2 hook pompano rig is possible with spinning gear. The article answered another question I had too which was which cast to use. I really got wrapped around the axle trying different casts instead of sticking with something and getting better at it. 

Well looks like I need to spring for some spinning gear from Carolina Cast Pro and get a lesson from somebody. Expensive but I’m hoping this is something I can do for life. I don’t fish the beach that much except when the Tarpon or Snook are running in close during the red minnow run or mullet run. Inshore I have been kayak fishing for a lot of years for redfish, tarpon, specs, snook, etc. Pompano too. 

I’m excited to add long distance beach fishing to my arsenal of ways to fish! All of your advice had been invaluable! This is a great forum!! Thank you!!


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

quest4fish said:


> Thank you! Sorry the name did not ring a bell but after reading the article it does now. Great article and thanks for sending. So attaining 100-125 yard distance with a 4-5 ounce sinker and a 2 hook pompano rig is possible with spinning gear. The article answered another question I had too which was which cast to use. I really got wrapped around the axle trying different casts instead of sticking with something and getting better at it.
> 
> Well looks like I need to spring for some spinning gear from Carolina Cast Pro and get a lesson from somebody. Expensive but I’m hoping this is something I can do for life. I don’t fish the beach that much except when the Tarpon or Snook are running in close during the red minnow run or mullet run. Inshore I have been kayak fishing for a lot of years for redfish, tarpon, specs, snook, etc. Pompano too.
> 
> I’m excited to add long distance beach fishing to my arsenal of ways to fish! All of your advice had been invaluable! This is a great forum!! Thank you!!


Tommy is spot on. 
follow his advice.


----------



## MAD 69 (Dec 9, 2011)

Learn to cast your conventional reel, much better for the surf than a ladies reel(spinner)


----------



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey just wanted to check in. I took the advice of Mr. Farmer and called Rich V. after saving my pennies and bought the CPS 13' 3-6 spinning. I have also been practicing the cast advocated by Mr. Edwards. Today was my first day on the beach with the new set up. I'm casting at least as far as before and I think even further. Really like the new set up and feel like it suits me. Walked away with 3 keepers this morning before high tide. 

Thank you to everyone here who responded with help and advice. Just wanted to let you all know I took it and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

quest4fish said:


> Hey just wanted to check in. I took the advice of Mr. Farmer and called Rich V. after saving my pennies and bought the CPS 13' 3-6 spinning. I have also been practicing the cast advocated by Mr. Edwards. Today was my first day on the beach with the new set up. I'm casting at least as far as before and I think even further. Really like the new set up and feel like it suits me. Walked away with 3 keepers this morning before high tide.
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who responded with help and advice. Just wanted to let you all know I took it and I couldn't be happier.


Glad to hear it ! I lived in Port St. Lucie, from 1994-2006 and I know Ft. Pierce and the surrounding area very well.

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

conventionals are good for bait casting,but in my opinion if you want to cast for hours searching out fish without getting worn out a good high quality spinning set may be better,Again everyone has a opinion based on what they prefer.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

13' and an 80 series spinner for throwing 100yds to pompano? 

what is going on in the world these days...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Easy, low tide outer bar, while everyone else waits for the tide to change. Keep catching fish I have the 13' 3-6 with a Akios 555 Turno


----------

